# How to get this look on image?



## dsquared (Jun 8, 2012)

_******  NSFW ******_ - http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00483/larissa-riquelme-_483944S0.jpg

Thanks a lot if someone helps me how to get this colors in Photoshop from standard image?


----------



## dsquared (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man,thanks a lot. That's awesome !


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 8, 2012)

that's enough that you probably should have added a NSFW somewhere


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 8, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> that's enough that you probably should have added a NSFW somewhere


NSFW? Did I miss something?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 8, 2012)

Peano said:


> Cross-processing.
> 
> ModelMayhem.com - What's the filtering technique?
> 
> ...


The photo in question doesn't look anything like cross processing to me...

It just looks under-exposed and noisy...  Not really sure why the OP would want that look either...


Those links don't look cross-processed either... I&#822; &#822;w&#822;o&#822;n&#822;d&#822;e&#822;r&#822; &#822;i&#822;f&#822; &#822;a&#822;n&#822;y&#822;o&#822;n&#822;e&#822;  &#822;e&#822;v&#822;e&#822;n&#822; &#822;k&#822;n&#822;o&#822;w&#822;s&#822; &#822;w&#822;h&#822;a&#822;t&#822; &#822;c&#822;r&#822;o&#822;s&#822;s&#822; &#822;p&#822;r&#822;o&#822;c&#822;e&#822;s&#822;s&#822;i&#822;n&#822;g&#822; &#822;i&#822;s&#822;  &#822;a&#822;n&#822;y&#822;m&#822;o&#822;r&#822;e&#822;.&#822;.&#822;.&#822;?&#822;

Just noticed that all of those links were to YOUR posts on MM.  Do YOU know what cross-processing is?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 8, 2012)

Show me an actual cross-processed (cross-processed for real, not in PP) photo that you took and I'll shut up.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 8, 2012)

Peano said:


> I asked you how you define cross-processing


Did you?  I didn't notice...  Could you please quote the post in question for me...?

But, to answer your question ... Cross Processing is developing slide film in C-41 chemicals, OR developing color neg film in E-6 chemicals.

(Have you ever done either...?)


Do you even know what film is...?


----------

